# 2nd hand computer parts



## sumit.t (Apr 26, 2009)

*help guys with MP3 player!!!!!*

guys i would like to know since i have a budget 3k for a  mp3 player ,
i have decided to go with transcend t.sonic 650 , its pretty cheap now 8 gb for 3k 

now my question is , if i pair it with a good earphones like sony mdr series 
then will i get a good sound quality from the transcend player???

waiting for the reply guys


----------



## sumit.t (Aug 29, 2009)

any help guys??


----------

